# German Shepherd Puppy Pictures



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

15 Weeks Old- bi-color Long Coat


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Buddies!










Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG - both babies are just precious. I'll take em both : )


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh, wow! I didn't know that German Shepherds could come with long fur. He(?) is gorgeous!

BTW your baby is just too cute for words as well. I love those big blue eyes!


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Thank you!!!  Both boys!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

oh he is beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

wow I love him. exactly what I want my GSD to look like. I just love long hair and I love bi colours. he is so handsome. cant wait to see him all grown up, I bet he will look amazing.

the picture of both of your boys togther is great.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

they are both gorgeous!! LOVE the big blue eyes! i love the doggy's ears, i want to snuggle them


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

::chews his ears:: I love long coated GSDs! What a beauty!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I got to play with a baby boy this weekend...4 m/old great nephew. He was just a little wiggle worm. I just love babies that age. 

Love the picture of the 2 of them. They can grow up together. Bet they will be best buds forever.

You have 2 handsome fellas there 



lexilu said:


> OMG - both babies are just precious. I'll take em both : )


I'll share them with you!


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Awww, thanks for the comments. I feel so lucky to have all my boys!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

He's gorgeous 

I was just going to tell you - I found out Spirit and Trent were related... distantly. You know how Xeph was saying Spirit had V Lord vom Gleisdreieck in his pedigree? I was browsing Trent's pedigree again and found a few Gleisdreieck dogs, and then saw Lord. 

He's Trent's great-great-great-great grandsire on Trent's dam's side, while he's Spirit's great-great-great grandsire (I think) on Spirit's sire's side (I think). Was that right? Trent is related to him through Fox vom Gleisdreieck while Spirit is through Alk von Osterburg Quell, though.

Anyhoo, nothing amazing if he was such a popular dog, but I thought it was cool 

(this is Trent's granddam/grandmother - see Fox vom Gleisdreieck at the bottom?)


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Very cool!!!  There's probably even more links than that somewhere. No wonder they're both such handsome pups!


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG, he is stunning! I think I am falling more and more in love with GSD's! 

And your baby boy is sooo cute! 

Will your GSD stay that dark? Or will he eventually develop more brown fur?


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

There is a good chance he will stay that dark since he is a bi-color! I hope so. I love it.


----------



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

i think my GSD mix is a lil smaller than that and he's 14 weeks old.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Hehe GSD puppy ears are so silly.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Very cute! His coat is so nice and fluffy, i wanna snuggle my face in it! I love that he still has one crazy ear, it'll be sad when he grows out of it  thanks for sharing, i've been wondering when u were gonna give us pics of him.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Awwww he is beautiful! I love GSD's


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Foyerhawk he is absolutely adorable. He looks so fuzzy and soft. I would just have to hug him. 

The picture of him and your son together is so sweet. They are both cutie pies.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

OMG that floppy-eared stage. He's adorable!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I missed this one's introduction! I didn't know you got a new pup! Gorgeous dog. Your little boy is growing up! How's it feel to have two babies in the house?


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Tons of fun!!! I find it a constant joy, and not particularly difficult. I'm lucky! They're both good!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmmmmm.....this is not going to be easy, but I think I have a plan. We make it down to Florida at least once/year. We'll bring the SUV with 2 crates and a baby car seat. All you have to do is meet us in the driveway and pack all those babies into our SUV. It'll be easy! And then I'll have all three of your cuties!! Bwa-ha-ha...They'll like the snow!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> Hmmmmm.....this is not going to be easy, but I think I have a plan. We make it down to Florida at least once/year. We'll bring the SUV with 2 crates and a baby car seat. All you have to do is meet us in the driveway and pack all those babies into our SUV. It'll be easy! And then I'll have all three of your cuties!! Bwa-ha-ha...They'll like the snow!


While you are in Florida, can you please take some of mine? I need a break. Thank you.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> While you are in Florida, can you please take some of mine? I need a break. Thank you.


Sure! As long as they love peanut butter and other dogs, they'll fit right in. Might need to rent a u-haul, though....


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

You better have a good supply of heating blankets and top cut steaks if you're going to entice the Rig to move up North! lol


----------



## Ophelia (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay, so I think we'd best be grateful that you live in Florida and we live in Ontario. My boyfriend saw these pictures and was pretty much drawing up plans for "dog-napping" your pup. Spirit is adorable!!!


----------

